# Hi Everyone



## leitch (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone, especially the vets. Being out of the service(US Army) now for a year, I must say I am not missing it as much as everyone said I would. I guess having a new baby arrive while in Afghanistan sort of dampened my motivation to return to the long periods away.

I was surprised to find a site were it seems alot of vets discuss(?) all kinds of topics, from my favourite Aircraft to war politics, I hope I can add some constructive points along the way. Being an OTR Truck driver now, my time at home is limited, but I do intend to add my 2 pennies from time to time.

Alittle about myself, Born and raised in an RAF lend family, from my Grandfather, father and both uncles, I married an American and immigrated. After we seperated I joined the US Army, which I enjoyed for the most part. 
In 7 years service, I attained Sargeant, and exprienced Kosovo (7 Months) and Afghanistan (9 Months). My entire service time was spent with the 10th Mountain Division Ft. Drum, Ny. For you vets I was an 11B which you will know was not a good MOS for most overseas Deployments.

Well I have given you some info on me, I will endeavour to do this site justice and participate as much as possible.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2006)

Good for u... Been to Drum several times back in the day to do some inter-service "training"... Good to see you here and hope u keep coming back....

American women are bitches aint they???


----------



## leitch (Jul 2, 2006)

The one I am married to now is great, she was my wife for the last 18 months of my service, and put up with alot of crap, upto and including having the baby without me here. So I would say that maybe 99.9% of American 'Women' are bitches.

If any out there am willing to be proven wrong and lower the percentage


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2006)

I just noticed ur up in 'Cuse... I went to college there back in 1984-5... The place still a sh*thole???


----------



## leitch (Jul 2, 2006)

Actually not so bad anymore, still have some areas worth avoiding.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2006)

Sounds like NYC... I remember back in the day when Times Square was full of hookers and whores, and just by walking down 42nd Street, you'd end gettin syphllis...

So do u follow Lacrosse at all now that ur semi-Americanized and living in the city with the Greatest Lacrosse Program known to the collegiate world???


----------



## leitch (Jul 2, 2006)

Never was much for sports, more the paint and glue type


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome to the site.

What years where you in Kosovo. I spent 10 months in Kosovo and then 14 months in Iraq. I am a 15T Blackhawk crewchief, SGT, and been based out of Germany my whole time in the US Army which has been about 6 years now.

I completly understand why you got out man. I am getting out in about 80 days now as well. I look at this way, I served my country and now it is time to serve my family.


----------



## leitch (Jul 2, 2006)

I was in Kosovo Oct 2001, for seven months. Congrats on the seperation, enjoy the family.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day mate, welcome to the site, I'm ex-army and was deployed to the Persian Gulf in 2003 for 7 months, nothing like what some of you blokes have done though. Hope you enjoy the site and hopefully you'll stick around.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, welcome. I've done a bit of floating around in support of you grubby types. 
The Gulf of This-and-That, the Sea of What-cha-ma-call-it, the Aegean, the Med, the Red Sea, Persian Gulf, Gulf of Oman, blah, blah, blah, blah...Good to have you aboard.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

